# Why Women Live Longer Than Men



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

My brother just sent me this; I couldn’t believe what I was seeing. I wonder how many beers it took to come up with this bright idea?


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

*You must be very proud!*


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, proud of the fact that he was the one outside the pool taking the picture. 

The other end of the extension cord wasn't plugged in. He lives in Florida; all the guys in the pool work for Nasa ….they are rocket scientists…..literally. This is their idea of a joke.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha :roll:

Permission to send this to my friend at Good Day Sacramento??? S


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't see the problem here, unless you mean the guy leaning on the pool to the point of where water is probably running out.:smiles::roll:


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure go ahead


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

When I was little, my parents gave me electrical appliances for bath toys.

Maybe they didn't like me very much.


----------



## gtull1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now that pic is flippin' funny!!!

:roll:


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

Hysterical. :lol: Looks like something my dad and brother would do. :roll:

In fact, the only thing that would have made it even funnier is if they'd had it rigged up for a TV. You know. So they could watch the big game. Or BassMaster. Or the Discovery Channel. Or whatever it is rocket scientists watch.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mythbusters!! :bounce:


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Loll, thanks, great one :lol:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Boy, this pic is already making the rounds of emails and forums all over. I just saw it posted yesterday on another forum I visit.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Quite an assortment of beer they have there


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,
I think This is great one. thank you for the pics.


----------



## piyush (Feb 6, 2008)

I need to think upon it and for thinking I need few beer cans.
Although the picture itself answering.:lol::lol:


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

My quick assessment:
I think the table foot will rust
the tabletop will probably peel or worst have bottle mark: they should use coasters.
They should not bring glass bottles in the pool. better to use plastic glasses that would be safer.
The water needs some chlorine and algaecide. It's kinda green.
The pool in underinflated. that's dangerous!
I don't see anybody wearing suntan lotion!! or zinc on their noses: unhealthy.
Now for Pete's sake, don't they have floating power bars at the dollar stores??

(wink!)
Luc H.


----------

